# Revente iPhone 8 Plus



## KidK4nye (29 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J’ai acheté l’iPhone 8 Plus 64Go à sa sortie et il se trouve que j’ai finalement craqué pour l’iPhone X (bien trop sexy ce téléphone, je n’ai pas pu résister).

Auriez vous des conseils pour le revendre au meilleur prix ? Et à quelle prix dois-je le vendre selon vous ?


----------



## djidane80 (29 Novembre 2017)

Tu peux essayer de le vendre sur 2ememain.be ou sur ebay. Si tu as un compte Facebook, tu peux mettre ton téléphone en vente sur le marketplace. Tu peux essayer d'en avoir 700€, tu devrais recevoir des offres rapidement, peut être un peu inférieur, c'est à toi de voir à combien tu le laisse partir. Pour info, j'ai eu mon iphone 8 plus 256 à 670€ [emoji6]


----------



## lostOzone (29 Novembre 2017)

J’ai vendu le miens sur LeBonCoin pour 850€ mais c’était un 256 Go
Sur LeBonCoin faut regarder ce qui se fait en annonce locale et ajuster son prix en fonction. Attention aux arnaques du style je ne suis pas la je vous envoie quelqu’un etc.


----------



## NestorK (29 Novembre 2017)

djidane80 a dit:


> Tu peux essayer de le vendre sur 2ememain.be ou sur ebay. Si tu as un compte Facebook, tu peux mettre ton téléphone en vente sur le marketplace. Tu peux essayer d'en avoir 700€, tu devrais recevoir des offres rapidement, peut être un peu inférieur, c'est à toi de voir à combien tu le laisse partir. Pour info, j'ai eu mon iphone 8 plus 256 à 670€ [emoji6]


670 euros l'iPhone 8 Plus 256, c'est loin d'être le prix général pratiqué, merci de le préciser. C'est un suuuuper bon plan mais certainement pas une cote fiable.


----------



## effoworld (29 Novembre 2017)

Dommage que tu vends celle du 64 Go je cherche un iphone 8 plus 256 en sideral d occaz


----------



## effoworld (29 Novembre 2017)

Dis moi ou tu l a eu ?


----------



## lilishad (29 Novembre 2017)

KidK4nye a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J’ai acheté l’iPhone 8 Plus 64Go à sa sortie et il se trouve que j’ai finalement craqué pour l’iPhone X (bien trop sexy ce téléphone, je n’ai pas pu résister).
> 
> Auriez vous des conseils pour le revendre au meilleur prix ? Et à quelle prix dois-je le vendre selon vous ?



J’ai vendu le mien 64 GB a 720€ sur Leboncoin ça fait une perte de 200€ pour un mois d’utilisation pour te donner un exemple.
Même à 750€ personne n’en voulait j’ai dû descendre le prix à 720€


----------



## KidK4nye (30 Novembre 2017)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui me le prend à 770€, je m'en sors bien je trouve après ce que vous m'avez dis. Facebook Marketplace va mettre un sacré coup de vieux au Boncoin


----------



## lilishad (3 Décembre 2017)

KidK4nye a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui me le prend à 770€, je m'en sors bien je trouve après ce que vous m'avez dis. Facebook Marketplace va mettre un sacré coup de vieux au Boncoin



Contente pour vous !  J'aurai aimé le vendre à ce prix !
Effectivement je n'ai pas l'habitude de passer par Facebook pour mes reventes mais merci pour l'information ! J'y penserai pour l'an prochain [emoji6]


----------

